# What a mess about....



## smithjuloie01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi guys, 

im new to the world of rattys. I have however but a lot of research into getting some. 

I initally wanted two does. but due to one passing away within hours of being at home, i ended up ith three "bucks" when i checked them later in the day, turns our i have two does and one buck. I sperated them, and went out and got my little man two male friends. So i now have five rattys. and all in seperate cages, my issue is im sure at least one doe is preggers. she is pear shapped, keeps making little nests in the corners of her bed on the bottom level (cage has two three level areas) my other doe is getting food from the top and bringing it down. Scrat (possible pregnant) does go up but rarely. Dusty (other doe) is starting to look pear shaped, but im just not sure if its because im feeding them well. they enjoy scrabbed egg, no milk, and Scrat enjoys a little dark choc (only given once but she nearly ripped my hand off for it lol) I am wanting to raise the possible litters, and have done lots of research into and have two nursery cages set up and waiting for them;D. Can anyone give me tips and help if can tell for sure if theyre preggers or not. Love my rattys. Thanks for reading. 

Julie


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

i guess time would only tell! and hard bellies that only get soft when they're due soon...females also start acting out of character, and can become aggressive sometimes 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

